# Cichla kelbri Bahia



## neoprodigy (Jun 16, 2010)

The Parents







































VIDEO :


----------



## snow (Apr 21, 2010)

hahaha, I love this thread!


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

This is the type of cichla that I've been looking for.


----------



## JUICE (Jan 4, 2020)

ya the bass are ok , just look at the dats tho ?? crazy [email protected]!


----------



## Adz1 (Apr 21, 2010)

very nice looking bass.....


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> This is the type of cichla that I've been looking for.


G sometime has them in stock...mostly like 6"...


----------



## King-eL (Apr 21, 2010)

H . said:


> G sometime has them in stock...mostly like 6"...


Might give him a call if he got some.


----------



## ColeR (Jun 4, 2010)

nice looking fish!. Love the humps behind their heads


----------



## H . (Apr 23, 2010)

King-eL said:


> Might give him a call if he got some.


email him. He is in South America somewhere now...but I guess no body is working in SA now because of the world cup...


----------

